

Russian Man Single-Handedly Builds Underground Subway System - jaybol
http://englishrussia.com/index.php/2010/05/24/the-most-unusual-metro-in-the-world/

======
8Z9ZSspT
For the reference, the original comments by the author of these photos (Victor
Borisov)-

<http://victorprofessor.livejournal.com/106201.html>

[http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=ru&tl=en&u=...](http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=ru&tl=en&u=http://victorprofessor.livejournal.com/106201.html)

Those were a bit more informative than the sparse text that made it into ER
article =)

------
younata
If that is true, then this is something to aspire to, "If one man can build an
entire subway system, imagine what I can do with <x>".

------
ajtaylor
That is amazing! Hard to believe that one man made all that.

